# El Diablo comes home



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats, that is cool.  

That's one fish I've never tried for on a fly. What kind of fly did you get him on?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Caught him on a very small spoon fly.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome.....I gotta try that!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Caught him on a very small spoon fly.


wow, that's wild. When they actually "see" the fly do they charge it and quickly suck it in or do they sort of sniff at it then nibble, etc? Seems like they'd be quick to blow the fly back out too if you didn't set the hook quick enough. 

I've seen a few now and then on the flats when chasing more "elitist" stuff like snook and reds . So I never think to even try for them, but bet they're fun on the long rod, especially in that skinny water. Of course I've caught dozens of them as a kid fishing bridge pilings but we used crabs, shrimp and even blob's of fresh oyster busted off the seawalls.   Just never think of them as flyrod quarry. Neat stuff, nice change of pace...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah and they taste good too  congrats


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's an accomplishment!

Good job, glad to see it actually can be done.

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I ate him for lunch today--delicious. 

They grab the fly and spit it out quickly. You are supposed to set the hook by watching the swirl, not that I'm any expert. I used to avoid them because they're so hard to catch, but now I'll try a little harder.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Well done!
I have casted to a few of them here by the bridges and once in on the beach with the fly rod. With no luck. I didn't realize they would be so difficult after seeing a lot of them pulled up by the bridge walkers. I thought they would be a pretty easy target.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's great!  Always nice to earn yourself a first. Been a long time since I've caught one of those on any tackle. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------

